# SBody Macro DNA40 by VaporShark



## DoubleD (27/7/15)

- 120 Day Warranty
- Atomizer Resistance Lock for Nickel Builds
- Powered by Evolv DNA 40
- Pocket Size at 2.96 x 1.37 x 0.87 Inches
- Supports 0.16 ohm or Higher Kanthal Coils
- Supports 0.1 ohm or Higher Non-Resistance Coils
- Maximum Output of 23 Amps
- 40 Watts of Power
- Zip Charging
- Aluminium Construction
- Reverse Polarity Protection
- Stainless Steel 510 Connection
- Zip High Speed Charging System
- Self Adjusting Gold Plated Center Pin
- Requires a single 18650 battery with 16A continuous

http://www.vaporshark.com/advanced/sbody-macro/sbody-macro

$100


Solid and compact is my game and now I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## andro (27/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> - 120 Day Warranty
> - Atomizer Resistance Lock for Nickel Builds
> - Powered by Evolv DNA 40
> - Pocket Size at 2.96 x 1.37 x 0.87 Inches
> ...


speak to @KieranD im sure he can help you with it .......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy (27/7/15)

@KieranD, how about it? Can you help?


----------



## stevie g (27/7/15)

what is the body made out of extra points for abs plastic.


----------



## DoubleD (27/7/15)

Sprint said:


> what is the body made out of extra points for abs plastic.


Aluminum


----------



## KieranD (27/7/15)

Guys I have a couple of these sitting in the cart  Should ship end of the week/early next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (22/9/15)

Added Matt's review from Suck my mod to the OP


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

Wow! A whole 40 watts of power!! That is awesome! ............................not


----------



## kevkev (22/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Wow! A whole 40 watts of power!! That is awesome! ............................not



More than enough for me. And many others too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DoubleD (22/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Wow! A whole 40 watts of power!! That is awesome! ............................not



lol not every one needs big power to be happy bud. Each to his own and all that 

Edit: My happy place is between 14 - 19 watts  This mod has more than enough power for me.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (22/9/15)

Looks amazing very tempting.


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> lol not every one needs big power to be happy bud. Each to his own and all that
> 
> Edit: My happy place is between 14 - 19 watts  This mod has more than enough power for me.



I hear you bud. I was just being sarcastic 

I would die if I vaped at 19 watts. That will send me straight back to analogs. I want a thick flavorful warm vape. I can't stand a cold vape. Anything below 50 watts just doesn't work for me....lol. Just my thing I guess 

At the moment I enjoy my vape at .18 ohms at 98 watts on my dual 26650 Tesla with my Castor RDA. Superb flavor and nice and warm 

On the VR Woodmod I have a .2 ohm build at around 88 watts  Also nice and warm. Loads of flavor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD (22/9/15)

zadiac said:


> I hear you bud. I was just being sarcastic
> 
> I would die if I vaped at 19 watts. That will send me straight back to analogs. I want a thick flavorful warm vape. I can't stand a cold vape. Anything below 50 watts just doesn't work for me....lol. Just my thing I guess
> 
> ...



Yes I caught the sarcasm 
Thats awesome and so do I, I use a twisted 30g at 0.9ohms to get my warm, flavorful vape.
I have no need for the clouds which is why I choose to use the smaller gauge kanthal in tiny RDAs, that way I get my perfect vape using so little wattage. 

But this is all besides the point of this thread I guess


----------

